# cheat meals?



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi i was wanting to know the effects of microwave meals on bodybuilding, i know if they are high in sodium and salt levels it is bad on a health kind of way, but do they have a direct impact on muscle and muscle gain?

I usualy have 2 maybe 3 a week at most but sometimes when im realy busy at work i shot in a couple more during the week just as its very quick and easy, no messing about at home etc.

Like i say i dont have them loads, or not compared to what i used to anyway and i dont eat mcdonalds/kfc/pizza every day like others at work. i feel my diet is fairly good, but just wonderd what would be like if i added a few in per week, (i do also look for the ones with lower salt and sodium)

Thanks


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Bin them and get some whole meal bread for a chicken sandwich and oats in a shaker with some protein powder ready to mix and drink/eat ect. IMO.


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

yea i usualy have a protein shake with oats during day between meals, and i eat sandwiches / pasta etc for one of my main meals its just for a larger snack / sometimes a quick cheat meal / meal replacement

thanks


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Won't affect your gains in any way.

As long as you're getting enough calories and protein and training hard enough, you'll grow.

Sure, not the healthiest option but there's nothing really healthy about bodybuilding anyway imo.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I would stay away from them meals

Why not cook rice, eggs, chicken, veg put it in tupperware boxes and take to work?

Also like greenspin said you can take shakes and add milk or water (down in 10 seconds)

Check this thread out http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/35997-how-grow-work-home-guide.html


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

For a cheat meal I think a lot of people on here do a lot more damage than a ready meal. But I don't personally think they are necessary.


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

nogutsnoglory cheers for that i try to stay quite healthy anyway, probably why i struggle gaining weight, running, football, martial arts, biking too much cardio lol


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

yea i appreciate they are not ideal but every now and then at work they seem to be good, i jsut wanted to know if it would effect my muscle gain atall

i do often have whey and oats for a quick snack and i get bored with my normal sandwiches and pasta easily


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

well as for my new years resolution I've scrapped all take away / fast food from my diet (and alcohol). Sorta knew how bad they are for you and pointless, they're only good for boosting cal's with fat.

Personally, for me a cheat meal will be cooking a take away or going to a proper restaraunt. Now I'll go to a local restarunt and get steak + chips or something similar. Tastes a lot better IMO.


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

steak isnt exactly a cheat meal i often eat steak and either a jacket spud or home cooked chips


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

I used to eat 15000 calories a day I would liquidise my sunday lunch, would eat every 1 - 2 hours, gains come through hard work, training intensity and supplements, train big, eat big, a meal is a meal when off season.

Shaun


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

it wouldnt is the answer. being prepared would be better but i appreciate the sittuation mate. keeping one in the fridge at work for when you end up held back late and dont have enough grub with you is fine and better than missing a meal if trying to bulk

Some people want to answer the question asked ffs


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Team1 said:


> it wouldnt is the answer. being prepared would be better but i appreciate the sittuation mate. keeping one in the fridge at work for when you end up held back late and dont have enough grub with you is fine and better than missing a meal if trying to bulk
> 
> Some people want to answer the question asked ffs


Cheers for that appreciate the answer there.

I understand about it not been great but like you said its better than missing a meal.

Thanks


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Exactly, never miss a meal regardless, why dont you just add supplements instead, mass gainer etc, bodybuilding is a lifestyle and you have to plan out your day and meals, but that will come with time

Shaun


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

cheers for the replies

i understand about them not been te healthiest but then i think about some of the people at work eatin takeaway and microwave meals for tea everynight and i think how much more active i am and how much beta shape im in a think it wouldnt be that bad for me to have a couple. Providing each one has a minimum of 30g ptotein and 40g carbs. Im also not lookin to compete or be the leanest just abit bigger


----------

